# Megacolon, tumors, or just fatness? With pictures.



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

This is Poppy (now also known as 'The Fatness'), a mousie I bought from a pet shop awhile back. She used to be extremely active - so much so that she would continuously "pop" up and down nearly all the time and hang upside down from the wire mesh when I'd walk by. She is by far the absolute sweetest mouse I have ever known! Recently, as in the last few weeks, she's just.. suddenly ballooned up. She doesn't live with males and has never had a litter, so this was all very startling. She still has an active interest in the wheel, but she seems to be constantly eating. Constantly. However, I can't tell if this could be a tumor(s), late-onset Megacolon, or just.. a fat mouse. Her poops don't have a particular smell and seem normal except for being somewhat softer than normal mouse poos.

It's odd - sometimes her sides pop out when she is in certain positions, and sometimes they don't Either way, she practically has chin rolls..

Anyway, I took all of these pictures just now. She still has her wonderful and sweet personality (minus the 'popping' and crazy acrobatics).. What do you think might be wrong, if anything? :|
























































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Here she is kissing me. :lol:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

To me she looks like a brindle, and brindles are prone to obesity and diabetes.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She appears to have achieved the mature figure of your typical brindled mousie. Is there no chance she might be pregnant?


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, she is a poor quality brindle, and I do know they are prone to obesity.  I just wasn't sure if there could be something more.

There is a 0.01% chance she could be pregnant since I believe I put her in a cage with her brother for literally 3 minutes so I could take out her box/toys/food dish to clean. Hmm.. she is just so lumpy. :|


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Brindles can get HUGE! and they can feel lumpy
A mouse can get pregnant in 3 minutes though.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

She's still very cute! Hopefully she's not pregnant


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts, everyone. 

I'm glad brindles can feel lumpy without it being necessarily bad.


----------

